# Assembler



## Chronix (2. November 2004)

Hi Leutz!
Ich hab mich schon mit einigen Programmiersprachen beschäftigt und wollte nun mit assembler anfangen! Daher suche ich mom ein gutes einstiegsbuch, das nen gutes Grundlagenwissen rüberbringt!
Ich kann nämlich noch keinen einzigen assemblerbefehl!

Hätte da jm. nen guten Buchtipp oder nen Link im Netz für mich? Ich habe nämlich nix wirklich brauchbares gefunden!
Thx im Vorraus!


----------



## Chronix (12. November 2004)

So, hab mittlerweile selbst ein gutes aufgetan!


----------



## Tobias K. (15. November 2004)

moin


Was hast du denn brauchbares gefunden
Wollte mich damit auch beschäftigen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## cshische (15. November 2004)

Hallo, also ih hab damals mit einem Buch Namens:" Programmiersprache Assembler,eine strukturierte Einführung"von Reiner Backer angefangen,  das Buch hat damals 10 Euro gekostet und ich muss sagen, das ist es auf jedenfall Wert.
Hier mal die ISBN nummer:3-499-79249-7

Und im Net, da gibt es auch so einiges, wie zum Beispiel:http://andremueller.gmxhome.de
Liefert viel(ein wenig zu viel )Hintergrundwissen für den Anfang, aber ist trotzdem ein gutes Tutorial zum Einstieg.
MFG
Cshische


----------

